# Foggy morning in the rain forest



## The Snark (Oct 9, 2013)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## josh_r (Oct 14, 2013)

Papay...MMMMMMM


----------



## The Snark (Oct 14, 2013)

We've got about 7 trees of them, all in full production. I've been giving away about 20 a week trying to stem the tide. The ones in that pic are monsters, about 6 inches across and 12 to 18 inches long. The problem is the birds and rats get them the moment they start to turn ripe.


----------



## Thistles (Oct 15, 2013)

Please build on a little shed for visiting arachnoboarders to crash in =)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

